# Coyote at Thistledown



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

My dad works at Thistledown Race Track and took this picture a few months ago. There are 2 to 3 Coyotes living in the infield. He has also seen Deer,Fox, Pheasant and even screetch owls. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They pop up in the weirdest places..like I think I put on here before that I seen one outside a DQ a few years back..you would think though that seeing them at a track that the management there would try to get them out of there..either by trapping and releasing them elsewhere or other means of removal


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

They have a huge goose problem there so I think they kinda like the yotes around.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I guess they might be a necessary evil then.


----------

